

This Is Your Brain on Coffee, wow - LemonadeBoy
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/06/this-is-your-brain-on-coffee/?src=me&ref=general

======
LemonadeBoy
Interesting facts but third one wins. 1\. Coffee is a psychoactive, which
means high doses can make you see things…. 2\. Espresso in Italy is regulated
by the government 3\. This one takes the cake: In the ancient Arab culture
there was only one way a woman could legally divorce: If her husband didn’t
provide enough coffee.

------
jameswam
There is no way 3 cups of coffee increases life. I don't buy this.

~~~
claudius
Correlation, causality and such…one of the comments on the article claims
that, since coffee usually tastes bitter, those who drink coffee might also
like other bitter foods, most specifically vegetables.

And given the choice between three cups of coffee and half a litre of coke,
I’d still say that coffee is healthier.

